# Seven Pepper Snack Sticks



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Did a 12 1/2 pound batch of Seven Pepper snack sticks with 10 pounds of venison and 2 1/2 pounds of lean pork, then smoked with OHC (oak, hickory, cherry) pellets... this snack sticks flavor goes perfectly with a beer!


-----

The seasoning about to be mixed with the ground venison/pork.


-----

Smoking the snack sticks.


-----

Snack sticks just out of the smoker.


-----

Seven Pepper snack sticks ready to be vacuum sealed and put away in the freezer.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for making me hungry looking at those delicious sticks.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

They look great, what brand smoker, electric ??


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

How long did you smoke them and at what temp?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

9manfan said:


> They look great, what brand smoker, electric ??


This is a homemade smoker I converted from a stainless steel commercial fridge. It is fueled with propane, thermostatically controlled from 95º to 240ºand it also has a self igniting pilot light for safety.



Sawyerbob said:


> How long did you smoke them and at what temp?


- Set Smokehouse temp at around 130° with the damper open and add meat sticks with no smoke for 1-2 hours for the sticks to dry. Do not have any pieces touching if possible.
- Turn the Smokehouse temp up to 150°- 160° with the damper open and smoke for 2-3 hours. This is all a personal preference. 
- Once you are done smoking you need to finish cooking and get the sticks up to the proper internal temperature. Turn the Smokehouse up to 170° - 190° and cook until internal temp is 155°. Remove from smoker and allow to cool.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mossy,

Where did you get your seasoning mix?


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmmm looks so goooood !


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Mossy,
> 
> Where did you get your seasoning mix?


www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------

